# Betta Stick 7.5 watt heater?



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

So this was on super sale and I went ahead and got it because it got great reviews on amazon. Has anyone used this? Any thoughts?
http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Bet...F8&qid=1355716273&sr=8-4&keywords=beta+heater


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

Also, if i were to get a tank larger than the 2.5 it is good for could I use two of these to heat a 5 gallon tank or should I just buy a larger heater if that is the way I decide to go?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

we've got several of them....for the price they're great, but should only be used for tanks 3 gallons and under. as for doubling up in a 5g, i wouldn't, just because of socket wastage. if you don't mind using two outlets to do what one could, then go for it, but you can buy a stronger heater for just a few dollars more than two bettastiks would cost, so i personally would go that route, and have an extra outlet to use.

by the way, go ahead and buy them from AllPet....they're selling them for half of what amazon's charging.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks for the info. I am deciding between a 2 and 3 gallon right now but wasn't sure if this one was strong enough for a 3 gallon.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

For a few dollars more, you can get these 25w and 50w adjustable heaters that are pretty small in size - I use them with great success, and for only $11 (+ shipping). 
They are one of the top brands of heaters to boot. 

(The 25w ones are good for the smaller tanks, the 50w are good up to a 10g)


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

*I use the 15 watt version in my 4 gallon bowl & it keeps it at 76-78 in my cold house. If you were going to get a 5 gallon tank I recommend these.*

http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/cascade-25-watt-submersible-glass-heater.html


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks, I already have the betta stick cause the sale was limited time. but for future tanks i'll keep the suggestions in mind, or if i do get that 5 gallon for Christmas


----------

